# biosculpt/EAS Results



## Nightingale (Mar 24, 2003)

does anyone know anything about biosculpt or the EAS Results line? I've got a friend that swears by em... as far as I can tell, there's nothing dangerous in there, but I'm just curious as to whether or not it works.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

Has no one here tried these?


----------



## KatGurl (Mar 29, 2003)

EAS is a great company and has a great  product line, Results is more for women. I use their protein bars and drinks. they have a web site you can get to check out products through .

Check It Out

Dan Brady


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 29, 2003)

I can't believe I ended up on my daughters account to much Kenpo in the morning and systema in the afternoon it's starting show.


----------



## Wmarden (Mar 30, 2003)

EAS is good stuff, but nothing spectacular.  At one time they were putting out some inovative(not cutting edge, but usually one of the second ones to come out with it) products.  I think with alot of their stuff you are paying for the name.  Not saying it is bad, just over-priced in my opinion.    Honestly I usually buy whatever I find at wal-mart or the local health food store at a decent price.  You can also order certain nutrients in powder form and make your own capsules at a much cheaper price than a lot of the supplements on the market.

I will say they are good stuff, but sometimes they put out stuff that just doesn't do much(HMB among others).  Like I said in the other post I don't take a huge amount of supplements.  Vitamins, joint supplements are about it right now.  As for what I have found useful with decent science and real world results behind it, protein powder, certain protein bars, and creatine.  That is about it.  Though every once in awhile one of those carb drinks is ok.  Though to be honest a soda is cheaper and at least it ain't saying it is health food.


----------

